

PR: Pitching TechCrunch, Scoble, and other Influentials - toffer
http://www.tonywright.com/2008/pr-pitching-techcrunch-scoble-and-other-influentials/

======
aasarava
Anyone else notice that advice on PR these days is all starting to echo the
same Catch-22: "Have a bunch of users and you'll have no trouble getting great
PR!" You might as well say, "Be popular and you'll get more popular!"

While the statements themselves aren't false, they're not very helpful to
those of us who have built products and are now trying to get those products
in front of people. It would be great if we could get more advice / anecdotes
/ insight into taking those very first steps. What happened in the moments
_before_ the big bang?

~~~
wumi
I'd suggest reading Noah Kagan at okdork.com

------
froo
What ever happened to the good old fashioned tried and true method of ass
kissing?

With all the people that are meant to be innovating, surely someone can come
up with something interesting (and different) to grab one of these people's
attention for a few moments in their tech-filled, busy schedules.

For example Robert Scoble: I know that he has a mild interest in Astronomy...
so I would use information like that as a basis for a unique gift, something
that he wouldn't normally expect - but would probably pique his interest.

------
thwarted
What's the right phrasing/terminology to make the distinction between the
thing you are pitching and who you are pitching to?

I read this and by the first paragraph was wondering why I'd try to convince
anyone to invest in or give attention to TechCrunch or Scoble.

